# Hey WDRoller



## LarryWolfe (Dec 5, 2005)

What's the word on the pit buddy??  Is it there yet??  We want some pic's!!!! THought of a name yet?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 5, 2005)

Posting pics is pretty easy....
Down at the bottom of the reply form, is a "Upload Image" part. Before you can, you'll have to have the image copied from the camera to your hard drive. Remember where you copied those camera pics to and hit the "Browse" button. In the pull down menu, navigate to the place you have the pictures i.e.




That will bring up another webpage called ePhotoHut.net ( until Greg finally decides to change it. ) that shows your image and has some lines of code. This is where you grab the new location of your pic on the www-inter-web-net whatever.... for this particular photo hosting site, I choose "Thumbnail for forums (1)". You highlight all the code that's in that first box, and click Edit on the Menu bar and select Copy. Then come back to this page where you're replying to a post, click once where you want the image to appear, and hit Edit, then Paste.
Down at the bottom, just to the left of the Submit button is the Preview button, this gives you a chance to see if it worked.

If you get stuck (or anybody else), email me and I'll give you a hand.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> ... That will bring up another webpage called *ePhotoHut.net *...


  Ohh NOOOoooooooooo... #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 6, 2005)

wdroller said:
			
		

> My pit crossed into VA around 7:30 p.m. 12/5 , and I expect you VA boys to keep your greasy hands away!  :grin:



Yours was delivered to my house a hell of a lot faster than mine did.  The delivery guys had a hell of a time getting it through the snow in the backyard this morning!  :evillaugh:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 7, 2005)

wdroller said:
			
		

> No pit yet!  But she left Gator Pit on the 1st in the p.m., moved on up to Dallas by way of Hawthorne and Hutchins, TX (that's to the NW and I live to the NE--Go Figure).  She then moved up to Floyd, TX on the 4th.  At 6:a.m. this morning she had reached Beulah, AR.  Been making good time today and is now in Bellwood, TN.
> 
> The most direct route would have been NE through LA and north, so  I suspect Rich knows something about those LA boys that he not telling.
> 
> I'm not into all this new digital photography, but I'll get some pictures up on the internet someway.  I tried to get Chris and Rich to take some for me as they were manufacturing, but I guess they were too busy. My old F2 keeps plugging along and I hate to replace it.  *Check your PM*.



I didn't have any messages????

Where's the pit now??  We need an update!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 8, 2005)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Well, my pit left Bealeton, VA just before midnight on the 5th and went  *north *to Morristown, NJ.  Had to pass within five mile of my house here in Bel Air as it went by.  It's still in Morristown, but it's due to come *south *and be in Jessup, MD tomorrow by 8:00 a.m., once again passing within five miles of my house as it goes *south* to about halfway between Baltimore and DC.  Then, tomorrow it could possibly be put on a truck to come back *north* to Bel Air. If it's not delivered tomorrow, there is no way it can be delivered Friday if all this snow comes.  My driveway is 120 yards long and cleaning snow from it can be a big job--my wife doesn't work nearly as fast as she used to.
> 
> Right now I'm thinking of naming my pit _The Wayward Bitch_.
> 
> ...



I'm with you brother!  I don't get it.  Everyone that has had a pit shipped except me has had their pit shipped through Bealeton (WHICH IS WHERE I LIVE).  But the shipping company told me they don't have stops in Bealeton, which you again have just proven them wrong!  My pit was shipped to Shepardstown, MD or somewhere like that, and then they had to had a driver drive it from there back to Bealeton to deliver to my house, WTF???

Rich, get a contract with the Military to start doing air drops, it should cut the costs down and expedite delivery.  So what if it lands in a living room, at least we'll get our pits faster!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 8, 2005)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Well, Rich, you gotta surprise coming. *My pit is on its way back to Dallas*.  Using the tracking number Chris gave me, I followed my pit all the way to Bealeton, VA.  Since then it's been everywhere you can think of.
> 
> I was guranteed delivery today (the 8th) or tomorrow.



 :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 8, 2005)

Your pit was in _Bealton_? THere isn't shit in Bealton!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 8, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Your pit was in _Bealton_? THere isn't shit in Bealton!



Heeeeeeeeeeeeey!  I'm here, what am I????  8-[


----------



## Finney (Dec 8, 2005)

Damn.... I really missed a chance to get the old "Gator Tracker" out on this one.  #-o   LOL
It started out so well too.  Not like Larry's that was a cluster from the start. 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 8, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Damn.... I really missed a chance to get the old "Gator Tracker" out on this one.  #-o   LOL
> It started out so well too.  Not like Larry's that was a cluster from the start. 8-[



Well from the track it's taking, it sounds like you are gonna have plenty of time to get the Gator Tracker out!!


----------



## Finney (Dec 8, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope... no time.  It's a traveling weekend.  _Aren't they all?_
SC to NC tomorrow (Fri) afternoon.  NC to SC Saturday afternoon.  My trip is about as messed up as that PIT'S.


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 8, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, there _is_ shit in Bealton! (Wham he knocks it outta the park!)


----------



## Finney (Dec 8, 2005)

I had a martini for you a while ago.  =D> 




Okay... It wasn't technically so much of a martini, as it was straight gin.  8-[ 
I'll keep trying until I find that darned vermouth. :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 9, 2005)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Well, I took early retirement a couple of years ago and have been taking it really easy, watchin' the blood pressure and all that health stuff.  I drive the speed limit, keep out of the left lane, haven't shot a squirrel (no _double entendre _intended) or kicked a dog in all that time--but I'm startin' to get pissed.  I have purposely refrained from looking at what I am paying for shipping my pit because there is a limit to what I can take.  But if those SOB's from the trucking company call during tomorrows 5" snowfall wanting to get up my driveway (@120 yards)--well it will be a three-pill day to say the least. Today has been a three martini day, and I have the makings handy to make tomorrow a banner day!
> 
> *Bah!  Humbug!!*



I feel your pain WD.  Ritch will take care this for you!! I'm sure he'll be making a phone call to the rep at the shipping company.  He called them when my pit was in LaLa Land and he got it squared away and it was at my house 2 days later.  Sit back sip the Martini's, keep the BP low and it'll be there soon (Larry's crossing fingers).


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 10, 2005)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Well, thanks, Rich.  But I'm not going to bother Chris about this. It's not his fault, nor is it your fault.  I'm so disgusted with not being able to get in touch with someone (I've left lots of recorded messages) at the local trucker that I've given up.  I did get to talk with someone last Thursday afternoon who, when she put me on hold, cut me off.  She didn't bother to call back all afternoon.  It's like brisket--It's done when it's done.  It'll be here when it's here.  If it looks like I'm not going to have pulled pork next weekend, *I'll just drop in to those Virginia boys!*
> Hope you know my quarrel is not with Gator Pit.  However, you may want to consider splitting your shipping between a couple of companies, letting each know they have a chance for all the business.  Such may get rid of any complacency that exists.
> 
> I used to define _eternity_ as *One Ham, Two People*.  Now I define it as *Waiting for a Gator Pit.!* :grin:  :grin:



Come on down!  Well cook up something and have a few cold ones!  You can cuddle up next to "LuLu" too if you want until you get your pit!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 14, 2005)

Well???????????  Has the Gator arrived yet?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 14, 2005)

Hungry minds want to know!


----------



## BYBBQ (Dec 14, 2005)

I might be wrong but isn't the 20th. on a Tuesday????????

better call and be sure what day they are comming.
Mon the 19th  or Tue the 20th            :!:

Sure wouldn't want to miss that del. been long enough getting there. if you miss them it could be next year before you see it !!!!!!!! :-(  :-X 
that would not make for a Merry Christmas.  Good Luck [-o<


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 19, 2005)

Ummm....... Dave............do you have a Gator yet??????  Inquiring minds would like to know!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

Well, FINALLY, she's home!    Congrats on your new baby!!  Got pics yet?  [-o< 

What have I learned?  Between this delivery and Larry's, I *WILL NOT* order a pit from someone I cannot pick it up from!  And I hope to have one in the next year or 2.  Bill???  :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 19, 2005)

My lips are sealed!  But I'm glad you finally received your pit Dave!  Enjoy it!  You thought of any names for her yet?  Finger out how to post pic's and we'll help you think of a name!!  Congratulations or your new arrival and happy smoking!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

Awww, come on!! Inquiring minds want to know!!  :grin: 
Bill??? (BTGG)


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

Jersey BBQ said:
			
		

> I'm just crazy enough to be considering another PIT! Thinking about a custom Back Yard 24x40.... Gonna' call it _*The Black Pearl*_
> Ooooohhhhh....I *LIKE* it ! ! !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 20, 2005)

Jersey BBQ said:
			
		

> Glad to here that pit finally made it ! I can't imagine what the hold up could have been. My pit went from Houston to North Jersey... Then the next day it was brought down to me at the southern most county in Jersey. ALL This in less than one week. Actually it probably was about exactly one week. That's too bad the local terminal had it so long. Did it smell like smoke when you got it? Adrian had his shipped to NY and got his in about a week as well.... (where is Adrian anyway?)
> 
> I searched for a long time to try to find a way to get a real pit here in Jersey with the least time and cash output for shipping. Then I figured that in order to have a real pit I would be willing to wait for it to get here. If it took a month in transit so be it, but at the end of the day I would have a real one... You start pulling big briskets out of that pit the shipping issues you had will be nothing but a memory..
> 
> ...



Great idea about the 24" pipe, I really wish I had gotten it versus the 20".  The extra 4" will make a tremendous difference!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 20, 2005)

We want pics!!!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 20, 2005)

Gator Pit said:
			
		

> Congrats on getting the pit to its new home.  Knowing Chris, he probably threatened to do a little Butt Kicking to the shipper up there.  :grin:   Since he whacked his thumb off, his patience is a little thin lately.  In all seriousness, glad the Gator arrived and in safe condition.  Now, get her fired up and call us if you have any questions.  Ritch



Ritch, Dave "WDRoller" said it might be a while before he could get pic's posted.  Did you guys happen to take any of his pit that you could share with us?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 20, 2005)

Gator Pit said:
			
		

> No pics that I am aware of.  I will ask Chris.


 :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 20, 2005)

That's a great statement.......the pit is obviously worth any problems that the shipping company may present.  Again, this company has at least proven to Gator Pits that they won't damage the product like some other carriers have.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm still picking mine up!!  [-(


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

I hear you about the cost of gas and lodging prices to and from Houston and I wouldnâ€™t do it this time of year either.

Hereâ€™s where I stand:

Gator and Klose are at the top when it comes to pits, no question.  But, they are expensive, especially when you get them customized the way you want.

I know of a recipient that had damage to his pit but didnâ€™t notice it until after the delivery.  He said he would have kept it anyway, had he noticed it, because the damage was relatively minor and it had already taken longer than was promised.

I lived in Orlando for 20 years and have family and friends there.  Lang is just off the beaten path between here and there so I could stop by on the way down to pick it up.  If there was a problem, I could pick it up on the way back to New York.  I know that the Lang (84 Deluxe) is not a Gator or Klose but I think I can make it work for me with a few mods.  Thereâ€™s a Lang here on the island that I was able to look at up close and yeah, Iâ€™ve heard about a few issues with them also.

If I were to order today, Lang would be the way to go for me.  If not this up coming summer, I will be coming home with an offset pit the next and preferably on 15â€


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 20, 2005)

wdroller said:
			
		

> *Someone on Long Island mentioned he would not buy a Gator Pit because of possible delivery problems like Larry and I had.  *Too bad.  I've just finished covering mine with peanut oil, fired it up and it's going through the seasoning process as I write this.  Going over every square inch, inside and out, with a small roller and a 3" brush reveals a lot.  It's like washing and waxing your new car for the first time--any imperfections, ill fitting panels, doors, trim, paint problems etc. that you missed in the showroom now loom large!  I can't tell you how well built this pit is.
> 
> Mine did not come cheap and I'd much rather be inconvenienced for a couple of weeks than be unhappy for the life of the pit.



Well even considering the shipping problems, I'd buy another Gator and would recommend others to do the same.  Yeah the shipping is a PITA, but once it leaves Houston, Gator doesn't have much to do with it other than calling and bitching the same as the customer.  If someone is out there considering buying a good custom pit, consider the Gator.  Just order with plenty of time.  They make a good pit.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 20, 2005)

I'd definitely rather buy a pit that was custom made out of pipe and plate, than one that's hacked out of a vessel that was meant for another purpose.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I'd definitely rather buy a pit that was custom made out of pipe and plate, than one that's hacked out of a vessel that was meant for another purpose.


Why?  It seems that the reverse flow that Lang incorporated into their "Tank" design works very well..


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 20, 2005)

I dunno, I've heard of one guy that has a Lang and he's had to reinforce the springs, put in bearing buddies, and even after that, it's gone tits up on the road.

Just opinion, but something like that leaves an impression. It's kinda like Maverick...I'll never get another one, nor recommend them. Even though they work for some people, the questionable quality and service sways me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I dunno, I've heard of one guy that has a Lang and he's had to reinforce the springs, put in bearing buddies, and even after that, it's gone tits up on the road.
> 
> Just opinion, but something like that leaves an impression. It's kinda like Maverick...I'll never get another one, nor recommend them. Even though they work for some people, the questionable quality and service sways me.



I've heard about the bearing and axle issues and also the heat from the firebox causing issues with tires but I've also heard that it tracks very nice and that people have none of the aforementioned problems.  I've also heard that it cooks very evenly.  

How does that affect the pit performance though?



> I'd definitely rather buy a pit that was custom made out of pipe and plate, than one that's hacked out of a vessel that was meant for another purpose.



.


----------



## Rich Decker (Dec 20, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I dunno, I've heard of one guy that has a Lang and he's had to reinforce the springs, put in bearing buddies, and even after that, it's gone tits up on the road.
> 
> Just opinion, but something like that leaves an impression. It's kinda like Maverick...I'll never get another one, nor recommend them. Even though they work for some people, the questionable quality and service sways me.



Boy Scotty you've come a long way. First you insult my wife and family. Then you threaten me twice and now your disrespecting my pit.

When I bought my Lang it was ordered and delivered, custom made, in less then two weeks. I added what I thought about 1000# in my own customizing.In the last two years I drove over 14,000 miles competing and catering. After my broken spindle, we weighed the pit loaded for a contest and it was almost double it's original weight so I guess that is Ben's fault. Don't let the truth get in the way of your story.

At the 2003 Jack Daniel's there were more Lang cookers then any other cookers including your pit, a WSM.

This time last year you were asking me how to cook a pork butt, now you are a authority on off set pits, boy Scotty you've come a long way.

Rich Decker


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, I didn't mean to rekindle a feud here.....Sorry    But I do thank everyone for their input.  WD, I don't know if Lang does the 1/2" firebox but I'll check ~ Thanks


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 21, 2005)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everything is a personal attack with you... isn't it Rich? You haven't even answered my email on what this supposed insult was. This is off topic. Bring it over to a private discussion if you wish.


----------



## Finney (Dec 21, 2005)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Trying to learn how to get pics on the Forum.  If this doesn't work, I'll try again.  Pics should be of oak tree trunk, crane lifting bottom 1/2 of trunk, and vegetable garden.  Pics of G8tor, l8tor.
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.j ... 08&page=1&


Yeah, that didn't work.


----------



## Finney (Dec 21, 2005)

You have to set it up to share your pictures.  It lets you in because it's your photo album.

Bob T. already said it didn't work for him.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 21, 2005)

wdroller said:
			
		

> When I click on it, it works.  I'll see what others say.



Dave, e-mail the pic's to yourself.  Then open them up in the e-mail and post "that" link on the forum and then they will open.  If you need help, e-mail the pic's to me and I'll see if I can post them for you.  bigdaddyskins56@gmail.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Hope this works.
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... 4qhzt&Ux=1


 =D>  =D>  =D>  Looks Great!!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 22, 2005)

I thought Gators had round fire boxes...???  Looks great!!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 22, 2005)

Is that 24" round?  Good lookin' pit, worth the wait!!!!


----------



## Finney (Dec 22, 2005)

Rempe, you get whatever you are willing to pay for. 8-[


----------



## Finney (Dec 22, 2005)

Damn nice looking pit, wdroller.  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 22, 2005)

Bout time you got those pic's up Dave!!  Nice pit! So what's gonna be the first cook????


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 22, 2005)

Man I am soooooooo jealous.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 22, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Man I am soooooooo jealous.



Jim if the price is right, LuLu is for sale!  I need a bigger one!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":cp0j8tj9]Man I am soooooooo jealous.



Jim if the price is right, LuLu is for sale!  *I need a bigger one!*[/quote:cp0j8tj9]
Told ya! You should have gotten that upright!  8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 22, 2005)

Cool!  If the price if 500 bucks, the price is right!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 22, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1x3q6ba3][quote="Captain Morgan":1x3q6ba3]Man I am soooooooo jealous.



Jim if the price is right, LuLu is for sale!  *I need a bigger one!*[/quote:1x3q6ba3]
Told ya! You should have gotten that upright!  8-[[/quote:1x3q6ba3]

Well, honestly I just need a bigger diameter pipe.  Maybe the upright would have been a good idea.  I'd rather have a bigger primary cooking chamber vs. an upright.  Guess I'll be looking at the Texas Limo next.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 22, 2005)

ahem.  I said, the price is right at 500 bucks!
(Finney, I need to borrow 500 bucks quick).


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

Well, aw'rite!    All we need now is the address and time we should be there..  :!:  She's a beaut!!  Did I miss the name?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Joker, I call it *The Black Ox.*


 #-o Now I remember!  #-o  Damn, I must be getting old or...... drinking too much... 8-[   Thanks for the reminder.



> PS. Why don't you buy Larry's pit? Good price and free shipping, I'm sure.
> 
> Heck, I'll haul it up there for you if you pick up my bar bill.


 I really want an upright with mine and Larry's got a point ~ 20" pipe ain't deep enough.  8-[   I was looking at that Budget Mobile Smoker from Gator for $1700 (24" x 48") but I'd need to add the upright and add a few other mods and by the time I save enough pennies, I'm sure that "Limited Time Only" clause will have expired.  I'm really thinking about the Lang 84 Deluxe ~ It's huge but it can be had for a little over 3 grand.  Thanks for the delivery offer though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

wdroller said:
			
		

> ... He's in the BBQ business.  Are you?


No, just looking at getting the most bang for the buck, although I could..BBQ is spreading it's wings here in western NY and I know a couple of people up here that stay busy all summer, so it's out there if you want to do it.  You can get them hot enough to sizzle steaks on them too.







I've seen one here on the island and liked what I saw.  The cooking areas are 66" x 30" and 48" x 27" so it's not really as big as it looks, although, I saw somewhere an 84 Deluxe that had wider doors that widened it to somewhere around 76".  There's allot of family up here on my wifes side and they all get together several times during the summer plus doing cooks like Larry does for co-workers would probably go over pretty well at the hospital where my wife works. So...We'll see...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 22, 2005)

Bill, I'll come up and eat what your cooking! Maybe you can do some of that chicken I saw you posted pics of! Let me know, I can be there in 6 or 7 hours!


----------



## Finney (Dec 22, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ahem.  I said, the price is right at 500 bucks!
> (Finney, I need to borrow 500 bucks quick).


If Larry will sale it for $500, I'll bring it to you tomorrow. :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 22, 2005)

Larry, don't let them cheap skates beat you, I'll give you $550 for her!


----------



## Finney (Dec 22, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> wdroller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They won't do that... I asked.  If they would have, I might have one on order.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 22, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Larry, don't let them cheap skates beat you, I'll give you $550 for her!



Shut up Nick, nobody asked you!!!


(Larry, 555, final offer)

(Finney, I need 5 more bucks)


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like they've got that pit setup to build quick and cheap.  Adding the upright would upset the balance of the trailer plus the trailer might not handle the weight..Oh well... Thanks for that info Finney.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Bill, I'll come up and eat what your cooking! Maybe you can do some of that chicken I saw you posted pics of! Let me know, I can be there in 6 or 7 hours!


You talking about the "Romantic Evening" pics???  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Here in Maryland trailers carrying a certain weight have to have trailer brakes.  Make sure the Lang has them especially if you get them to put the upright on.  I thinks 1000lbs. is the cut off weight here.  Be safe and check NY law.


Will do.  I don't recall seeing them on the pit here on the island but I'll check.


----------



## Finney (Dec 22, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2krieyz0]Larry, don't let them cheap skates beat you, I'll give you $550 for her!



Shut up Nick, nobody asked you!!!


(Larry, 555, final offer)

(Finney, I need 5 more bucks)[/quote:2krieyz0]
Don't you mean $55?


----------



## Finney (Dec 22, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like they've got that pit setup to build quick and cheap.  *Adding the upright would upset the balance of the trailer plus the trailer might not handle the weight.*.Oh well... Thanks for that info Finney.  [/quote:x2v1l6mc]
That was pretty much the reasons they gave me.
Maybe if there is a wave of intrest, Rich will look at it again. 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 23, 2005)

Jim you will need to come up with a couple more bucks to take LuLu down South!  Afterall, I'll need more $'s for the down payment for a new pit!  Something like one of these below.  Wonder if Ritch would take a pound or two or Wolfe Rub, plus a couple bags of Q for trade?

http://www.gatorpit.net/Triple_Door_Limo_1.jpg
http://www.gatorpit.net/Triple_Door_Limo_2.jpg
http://www.gatorpit.net/Triple_Door_Limo_3.jpg


----------



## Finney (Dec 23, 2005)

That's just *CRAZY TALK*.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 23, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> That's just *CRAZY TALK*.



No kidding, I'm not trading my Q for a new pit!


----------



## Finney (Dec 23, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3mhbhbkc]Bill, I'll come up and eat what your cooking! Maybe you can do some of that chicken I saw you posted pics of! Let me know, I can be there in 6 or 7 hours!


You talking about the "Romantic Evening" pics???  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:[/quote:3mhbhbkc]

I was hopeing that you weren't like that! Now Greg has a new friend!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 23, 2005)

Larry, $560!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":1f5c76ol][quote="Nick Prochilo":1f5c76ol]Bill, I'll come up and eat what your cooking! Maybe you can do some of that chicken I saw you posted pics of! Let me know, I can be there in 6 or 7 hours!


You talking about the "Romantic Evening" pics???  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:[/quote:1f5c76ol]

I was hopeing that you weren't like that! Now Greg has a new friend![/quote:1f5c76ol]
 :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  #-o


----------

